# Hanseng



## Hein510 (20/2/14)

Has anybody had a good experience with Hanseng juice?

Damn that stuff is vulgar! 

Sitting with a 30ml RY4 and cant vape it! Sommer wanna vommit just thinking of it! 

And I swear their vannilla has more sugar in than 2x 2 liter Cokes!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

i once bought vanilla as well. 

i did not finish it and its been almost 8 months

tasted baaaaad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (20/2/14)

Lot of people don't like it, but they revamped a bit lately - new "high end" range (forget what they call it, Gold or something) and I have read a couple of positive reviews here and there

EDIT: Found it, they call it 'Premium' http://www.hkhangsen.com/products-6.html


----------



## hyphen (20/2/14)

Yeh , sitting with a full bottle of Ry4 and some chocolate thing , that were terrible .
That being said , their Cola is the best one I've tried so far and go thru loads of it .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

hyphen said:


> Yeh , sitting with a full bottle of Ry4 and some chocolate thing , that were terrible .
> That being said , their Cola is the best one I've tried so far and go thru loads of it .



would like to try some of that cola .. "hint"


----------



## hyphen (20/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> would like to try some of that cola .. "hint"


ha ! I actually just ran out , I normally get it from Vapeafrica


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Two of my buddies love the stuff. I just can't deal. It was their RY4 that put me off tobacco's for a long time.


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

I haven't tried there juices at all. Seems like I dodged a bullet

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (21/2/14)

I quite liked their ry4 and ry1. As a matter of fact... Gonna mix up another 50ml now of ry4.
Their cherry was one of the worst juices I have tried.


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I haven't tried there juices at all. Seems like I dodged a bullet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


My sentiments exactly


----------

